# Is this Ick?



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i ordered a dozen 1" reds about 3 weeks ago and in just this past week 4 of them have died. 2 i thought would die from the start they were kinda messed up from shipping but the other 2 look fine and one of them was even the 2nd biggest one of the shoal. There is nothing physically wrong with these 2 that died today. but i noticed that 2 more look like they have some small white dots on their bodies and fins... take a look at one of them below and the other looks identical. The water parameters are all normal and i have not fed them any feeders for them to catch ick from and ive only fed them shrimp. Any help would be appreciated.

btw this is the best pic i could get because they move around so much... sorry


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

golfer931 said:


> i ordered a dozen 1" reds about 3 weeks ago and in just this past week 4 of them have died. 2 i thought would die from the start they were kinda messed up from shipping but the other 2 look fine and one of them was even the 2nd biggest one of the shoal. There is nothing physically wrong with these 2 that died today. but i noticed that 2 more look like they have some small white dots on their bodies and fins... take a look at one of them below and the other looks identical. The water parameters are all normal and i have not fed them any feeders for them to catch ick from and ive only fed them shrimp. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> btw this is the best pic i could get because they move around so much... sorry
> [snapback]1131313[/snapback]​


Do you have the picture in a larger size?

It may not hurt to dose with salt and raise the temperature.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> golfer931 said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered a dozen 1" reds about 3 weeks ago and in just this past week 4 of them have died. 2 i thought would die from the start they were kinda messed up from shipping but the other 2 look fine and one of them was even the 2nd biggest one of the shoal. There is nothing physically wrong with these 2 that died today. but i noticed that 2 more look like they have some small white dots on their bodies and fins... take a look at one of them below and the other looks identical. The water parameters are all normal and i have not fed them any feeders for them to catch ick from and ive only fed them shrimp. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


I actually have a video of it that i will have up in a few minutes


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Here is the link to the video... it is 2 small clips that show it as best as i can get. its only aboy 20 secs long.

Please Help!!

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=ICK


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dose em with salt and raise the temp...pima fix and melafix might help also


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> dose em with salt and raise the temp...pima fix and melafix might help also
> [snapback]1131476[/snapback]​


so it is ick?

if so, how could they have cotracted it with out me adding any other fish to the tank and them being fine for 3 weeks? i dont understand i thought there had to be a host that introduced it... am i wrong?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i'm not sure about all that but my big a$$ tern started getting white bumps so i put him in 20g hospital tank, raised the temp, added salt(see the thread on salt), and after a few days it got smaller but didnt go away so i added pimafix and melafix and 6 days later every bump was gone


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks for the help. ill pick some up today... another heater too as mine are both turned up all the way and still only around 76-78


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

golfer931 said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > dose em with salt and raise the temp...pima fix and melafix might help also
> ...


ick is always in the tank, the only ingedient needed is stress.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

3 teaspoons per gallon, add over 3 days, and crank up the tempature......


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Start off with just salt and rasied temperatures at first. If that doesn't work, which it should, come back and we can offer you more advice. Chemical treatments should only be used as a last resort, especially for something simple like ich.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

got a new heater so i could raise the temp and i added the right amount of salt... lets see how it works


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

golfer931 said:


> got a new heater so i could raise the temp and i added the right amount of salt... lets see how it works
> [snapback]1132151[/snapback]​


Sounds good, keep us posted.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

everything i know about ich


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> everything i know about ich
> [snapback]1132747[/snapback]​


Good info


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes it looks like ick, i would not add chemicals to the water since the fish are still to small, all i would do is add salt 3-4 tablespoons to each 10g and bump up the temp to about 88 that should take care of the problem, they might have gottin it while they where being acclumated into there new home since they are so small the slightest change in temp is all it takes for them to get sick with ick.

Ash


----------

